# Soil Test Results, High P & K



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

Maybe I'm overthinking it, but I just got my soil test results back just in time for overseeding. Based on my results it's obvious I need lime, but it looks like I dont need a starter fert based on excessive P & K amounts present in my soil. But my question is if my soil is already in excessive amounts of calcium, isn't lime going to make them even higher??? I'm trying to wrap my mind around this. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The calcium will not be harmful. You need lime. For an application on top of the ground, you may do up to 50 lb/1000 sq ft. Do the remainder next spring.


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> The calcium will not be harmful. You need lime. For an application on top of the ground, you may do up to 50 lb/1000 sq ft. Do the remainder next spring.


Thanks Virginiagal!


----------

